# WoW in 3D?



## Peacefighter (18. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute ich habe mal eine Frage...

Würdet ihr nicht auch Geil finden wenn man WoW in 3D Spielen könnte?

Das wäre doch mal nen Cooles Spiel Gefühl oder?

Hoffe auf viele Kommentare


MFG Peacy


----------



## Rangekiller (18. Januar 2009)

wtf wow is 3d?Oo
oder was verstehst du unter 3D?

btw: first^^


----------



## Griese (18. Januar 2009)

WoW ist doch 3D!?


----------



## turalya (18. Januar 2009)

Ich denke der TE meint mit 3D Brille un' so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind 4 Auswahlmöglichkeiten, und 2 Antworten


----------



## Goblinfänger (18. Januar 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> WoW ist doch 3D!?



Ich glaub er meint So in der Art 3D-Brille.
Ich glaub aber mit der Knuddelgrafik käm das nicht soo toll an.

Tante Edith sagt ich glaub zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

ich hab naja brauch ich nicht genommen, da wow 
1. schon 3d ist
und 
2. du wohl allgemein bessere grafik meinst und ich keine 30 gb speicher an wow verbrauchen will, die aktuellen 12 reichen


----------



## Peacefighter (18. Januar 2009)

Ja WoW is 3D nur ich meine das man denkt das die Figur richtig da steht das man die Anfassen kann denke so wie in 3D Kinos


----------



## supiflo (18. Januar 2009)

Schau in die Patchnotes. Ab 3.0.8 wird eine NVIDIA 3D-Brille unterstützt.


----------



## BlackBirdone (18. Januar 2009)

3D da das währe was und ja würde ich schon geil finden


----------



## tehLuggi (18. Januar 2009)

# World of Warcraft now supports 3-D imaging. Visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_Main.html for more information.

Patch 3.0.8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (18. Januar 2009)

na dann viel spaß beim entwickeln xD


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2009)

WoW soll bleiben wie es ist finde ich


----------



## Bulldoz (18. Januar 2009)

Alles klar....WoW in 3D, damit das RL gänzlich überflüssig wird und man total am Rad dreht? Nein, Danke.
Kann es mit gut vorstellen, dass dann einer irgendwann mit seinem Katana Amok läuft, weil er denkt das er Trashmobs sieht und denkt er müsse sie farmen. Nene du, lass ma stecken.


----------



## r3maire (18. Januar 2009)

wow is 3d du uhu xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2009)

tehLuggi schrieb:


> # World of Warcraft now supports 3-D imaging. Visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_Main.html for more information.
> 
> Patch 3.0.8
> 
> ...




cool!!   werd ich mal genau beobachten *hechel*


@ r3maire

3d mit Brille, also echtes 3d


----------



## Brisk7373 (18. Januar 2009)

ich finde die idee gut ,so realisierbar in 10-15 jahren ....
aber negativ wäre : 
entwicklungskosten ...und wenn das fertig ist ...wie willst du das bedienen ....mit enr brille siehst alles ,aber dann brauchst son anzug der die bewegungen ingame nachmacht die du im rl machst oder so ^^....


aber cool wäre es ^^
Edit: first after ohrensammler ^^


----------



## war_locker (18. Januar 2009)

es gibt so ne Software glaub ich dan wird alles in 3D also mit brille
oder so ne spezielle Grafikkarte.
Eins von beidem^^


----------



## Kathar1802 (18. Januar 2009)

Need bessere Grafik in Wow mir egal ob das Game dann 50 Gb meiner Festplatte braucht.

leben ja nichtmehr im Zeitalter der 80Gb Festplatten xD


----------



## Askaril (18. Januar 2009)

3d muss ja nicht sein, aber ne besser Grafik wäre schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beispiel für die jetzige Grafik


----------



## ThoWeib (18. Januar 2009)

[X] Wäre leider nichts für mich, weil...

Ich recht heftig schiele und dementsprechend nur eine eingeschränkte räumliche Wahrnehmung besitze. Alles, was technische Hilfsmittel zum 3D-Sehen braucht (Brillen etc.) funktioniert bei mir daher nicht. Von daher: 3D auf dem 2D-Schirm (wie's ist) ist schon ok, weil alles andere bei mir zum Brechreiz führt (in der Tat, bewegte Doppelbilder sind nichts, was den Magen beruhigt).


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. Januar 2009)

war_locker schrieb:


> *es gibt so ne Software glaub ich dan wird alles in 3D also mit brille*
> oder so ne spezielle Grafikkarte.
> Eins von beidem^^



funktioniert auch mit anderen mitteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrayWolf (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte die Gelegenheit auf der Cebit 2008 WOW mit einem Phasenmonitor und der entsprechenden Brille zu testen. Es sah ja schon irre aus. Man hatte das Gefühl mitten im Spiel zu sein.

Doch nach ca. 3 Minuten kam die Ernüchterung in Form von Kopfschmerzen. Besonders bei sehr schnellen Bewegungen taten auch die Augen sehr schnell weh.

Ich kann derzeit nur davon abraten.


----------



## i_boT (18. Januar 2009)

sieht dann so aus^^
http://www.dasgib.de/wp-content/wow_world_...030_reality.jpg


----------



## Daytonaman (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich wäre für eine Grafik wie es in Ambermoon  gibt. Da würde es eine natürliche Auslese der Spieler geben
und der Spielspaß steht wieder im Vordergrund. Keine blöden Fragen mehr wie hoch ist deine DSP usw. ( siehe diverse Threads hier )

Gruß


----------



## Brisk7373 (18. Januar 2009)

i_boT schrieb:


> sieht dann so aus^^
> http://www.dasgib.de/wp-content/wow_world_...030_reality.jpg



schickes foto von dir ...
würde mir sorgen machen ...


----------



## abe15 (18. Januar 2009)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich habe mal eine Frage...
> 
> Würdet ihr nicht auch Geil finden wenn man WoW in 3D Spielen könnte?
> 
> ...



LoL WoW ist doch schon in 3D Oo
Tetris ist nicht 3D, spielst du Tetris?
Verstehe nicht was der Thread soll, Viedeospiele sind schon ca seit 2000 in 3D...
Vielleicht war der TE ja 9 Jahre eingefroren und kommt jetzt mit einer genialen Idee zurück die er 1999 bekommen hat ?xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (18. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> LoL WoW ist doch schon in 3D Oo
> Tetris ist nicht 3D, spielst du Tetris?
> Verstehe nicht was der Thread soll, Viedeospiele sind schon ca seit 2000 in 3D...
> Vielleicht war der TE ja 9 Jahre eingefroren und kommt jetzt mit einer genialen Idee zurück die er 1999 bekommen hat ?xD
> ...



Aber hauptsache nen dummen Kommentar hinterlassen...


----------



## Lares85 (18. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> LoL WoW ist doch schon in 3D Oo
> Tetris ist nicht 3D, spielst du Tetris?
> Verstehe nicht was der Thread soll, Viedeospiele sind schon ca seit 2000 in 3D...
> Vielleicht war der TE ja 9 Jahre eingefroren und kommt jetzt mit einer genialen Idee zurück die er 1999 bekommen hat ?xD
> ...



also ich glaube nicht das du schon mit bekommen hast, wie lange es schon 3D Videospiele gibt - das leitet ich ganz alleine von deinem Post her ab.

zur 3D-Brille selbst denke ich nicht das man sowas braucht.
Für mich völlig reizlos :-)


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. Januar 2009)

Boa da griegste doch bei der Grafik von WoW übelste Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn es das ist was ich glaueb das es ist, das mit dme Speziellen Monitor, dann kann ich dir sagen, das braucht noch viel Entwiklugnszeit


----------



## Deadwool (18. Januar 2009)

WoW in 3D ist atemberaubend. Aber nur mit einem Spezialmonitor mit 2 LCD panels erreicht man eine wirklich gute Qualität des 3D Effekts, die nicht auf Kosten der Farben oder der Auflösung geht. Ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr einen solchen Monitor aus den Staaten importiert und ich spiele World of Warcraft, Age of Conan und Warhammer seither in 3D. Nicht dauerhaft, aber immer wieder für eine Stunde oder so. Man bekommt zwar keine Kopfschmerzen davon, aber stundenlanges zocken damit ist doch etwas anstrengend für die Augen, weil man das Bild "konstant scharf sieht". Zudem gewöhnt man sich schnell an die Qualität. Wenn man nur ab und zu in 3D spielt hat man immer wieder aufs neue dieses überwältigende "ich bin drin!" Gefühl.
So ein Monitor ist übrigens nicht mal so teuer. Hab für meinen umgerechnet etwa 300 Euro bezahlt. Wenn man den Effekt ausschaltet kann man ihn als ganz normalen 22 Zoll 16:9 LCD Bildschirm verwenden.
Nachteil des ganzen: Man braucht einen starken Rechner der gleichzeitig zwei Desktops in 1680x1050 Bildpunkten ruckelfrei darestellen kann. Sonst hat man keinen Spass daran.


----------



## neo1986 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die idee schwachsinn. Ich will spielen ganz normal auf nem Bildschirn und nicht mit irgenteinem Schnick schnack. Am ende giebts WOW noch für die Wii. Oh gott!


----------



## Miný (18. Januar 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Boa da griegste doch bei der Grafik von WoW übelste Kopfschmerzen



Das kann ich nur laut betonen.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (18. Januar 2009)

achso mit brille, das würde ich noch im MT erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo wär witzig.. aber ich denke ned so gut für die augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (18. Januar 2009)

Klar, und bald sind wir so weit wie von Tad Williams in Otherland beschrieben...

Die die es gelesen haben wissen was ich meine, der Rest sollte es vllt mal nachholen. (sehr gutes Buch)


----------



## TanaTusBRB (18. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich finde die idee schwachsinn. Ich will spielen ganz normal auf nem Bildschirn und nicht mit irgenteinem Schnick schnack. Am ende giebts WOW noch für die Wii. Oh gott!




das stell ich mir sehr interessant vor^^


----------



## Preform (18. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich finde die idee schwachsinn. Ich will spielen ganz normal auf nem Bildschirn und nicht mit irgenteinem Schnick schnack. Am ende giebts WOW noch für die Wii. Oh gott!



Das ist kein "Schwachsinn". Nur weil DU von der Technik nicht überzeugt bist, musst du es noch lange nicht gleich derart abtun. Und was hat das Thema jetzt mit der Wii zu tun? Btw gibts das auch schon!


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Preform schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Schwachsinn". Nur weil DU von der Technik nicht überzeugt bist, musst du es noch lange nicht gleich derart abtun.


Eig schon, wenn er vo dner Technik nicht überzeugt ist, ist es führ ihn Shwachsinn.


----------



## Preform (18. Januar 2009)

Ok, dann war es sicher auch Schwachsinn seit der Erfindung des Rads noch weiter zu forschen...


----------



## prontopronto (18. Januar 2009)

Low Res Matschtexturen in 3D brauch ich net, ne danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (18. Januar 2009)

was soll denn so eine brille eig kosten?


----------



## djmayman (18. Januar 2009)

gibts doch schon


----------



## maggus (18. Januar 2009)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man dazu eine leistungsfähige NVidia-Grafikkarte, einen Monitor, der sich mit 120Hz ansteuern lässt, und die entsprechende Brille braucht, die sich momentan aber nicht in Deutschland ordern lässt, ist es bestimmt eine nette Sache. Mehr aber nicht.

Des weiteren sinkt die Framerate um mehr als 50%, weil jedes Bild quasi dopppelt berechnet werden muss, und dazu noch jede Menge Bewegung im VRAM aufkommt. Ziemlich teure Spielerei.


----------



## tehLuggi (18. Januar 2009)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> was soll denn so eine brille eig kosten?



Wird ne teure Sache wenns nach nVidia geht ;P

250$ oder was auf der ami seite steht ^^


----------



## Muahdib (18. Januar 2009)

Wayne .... wer braucht 3D wenn ers selber nicht sehen kann 
durch die Veranlagung keine Räumliche Warnehmung zu haben .


----------



## Aninast (18. Januar 2009)

/ironie on
Super Sache. Dann hab ich neben meiner eigentlichen Brille und dem Headset noch 'ne 3D-Brille drüber. Ingi-Gnom mit selbstgebastelter Brille (im Aussehen) lässt grüßen.
/ironie off
Wie überhaupt kommt man auf so eine d**** Frage???


----------



## TaroEld (18. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Klar, und bald sind wir so weit wie von Tad Williams in Otherland beschrieben...
> 
> Die die es gelesen haben wissen was ich meine, der Rest sollte es vllt mal nachholen. (sehr gutes Buch)


Wenn wir jetzt von den nebenwirkungen absehen, wär das doch ne recht lustige Sache... ^^


----------



## Thevike (18. Januar 2009)

tehLuggi schrieb:


> # World of Warcraft now supports 3-D imaging. Visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_Main.html for more information.
> 
> Patch 3.0.8
> 
> ...


mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein. und wers nicht in "noch mehr 3D" haben will muss die funktion nicht anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vote4close und sowas ^^ die Umfrage ist ja wohl sinnlos.

Brille kostet nebenbei 200$


----------



## bockert (18. Januar 2009)

ich glaub einige leute wären froh wenn WOW bei ihnen flüssig laufen würde, ohne lags usw. Eine solche entwicklung wie der TE sich hier erhofft ist unter umständen sinnlos, weil es keiner oder nur sehr wenige nutzen werden.


----------



## lord just (18. Januar 2009)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> was soll denn so eine brille eig kosten?




uvp sind 199$ und einige händler in den usa bieten die brille schon für 129$ an. man braucht aber auch nen monitor, der 120hz kann und da gibt es momentan nur wenige die 300&#8364; und mehr kosten. hinzu kommt, dass man dann auch noch nen pc braucht, der in wow konstant 120 fps liefern kann, weil man sonst kopfschmerzen bekommt.

insgesamt also ne sehr teure sache.


----------



## diggidie (18. Januar 2009)

ich warte immer noch drauf, dass man sich ins spiel einloggen kann und man selbst das gefühl hat die spielfigur zu sein und das alles echt zu erleben. dann wär das spieleuniversum perfekt


----------



## Larmina (18. Januar 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> ich finde die idee gut ,so realisierbar in 10-15 jahren ....
> aber negativ wäre :
> entwicklungskosten ...und wenn das fertig ist ...wie willst du das bedienen ....mit enr brille siehst alles ,aber dann brauchst son anzug der die bewegungen ingame nachmacht die du im rl machst oder so ^^....
> 
> ...


Und dann machen wir zu dem Anzug auch noch Druckpolster, die das Gefühl eines Schlages von Gruul z.b. simulieren und es wird nicht mehr viele Tanks geben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (18. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Und dann machen wir zu dem Anzug auch noch Druckpolster, die das Gefühl eines Schlages von Gruul z.b. simulieren und es wird nicht mehr viele Tanks geben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD made my day xD


----------



## Thevike (18. Januar 2009)

diggidie schrieb:


> ich warte immer noch drauf, dass man sich ins spiel einloggen kann und man selbst das gefühl hat die spielfigur zu sein und das alles echt zu erleben. dann wär das spieleuniversum perfekt


joa das wäre verdammt stilisch. da gibts nur 2 probleme:
1. Das Sucht potential steigt ins Unermessliche.
2. Die Maschinen übernehmen die Herrschaft und zwingen uns mit Hilfe der neu gewonnenen Technologie ewig in einer von Blizzard entwickelten Matrix zu leben.


----------



## Larmina (18. Januar 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> joa das wäre verdammt stilisch. da gibts nur 2 probleme:
> 1. Das Sucht potential steigt ins Unermessliche.
> 2. Die Maschinen übernehmen die Herrschaft und zwingen uns mit Hilfe der neu gewonnenen Technologie ewig in einer von Blizzard entwickelten Matrix zu leben.


Naja ja das wäre schon nice. Aber das ist im Grunde nur erreichbar, wenn man "den Mensch selbst" also alles was jemanden ausmacht, in einen PC übertragen könnte. Und davor hab ich schon irgendwie Angst vor der Vorstellung....


----------



## Kamaji (18. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> LoL WoW ist doch schon in 3D Oo
> Tetris ist nicht 3D, spielst du Tetris?
> Verstehe nicht was der Thread soll, Viedeospiele sind schon ca seit 2000 in 3D...
> Vielleicht war der TE ja 9 Jahre eingefroren und kommt jetzt mit einer genialen Idee zurück die er 1999 bekommen hat ?xD
> ...



made my evening xD


----------



## Atroniss (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elidias (18. Januar 2009)

> ich warte immer noch drauf, dass man sich ins spiel einloggen kann und man selbst das gefühl hat die spielfigur zu sein und das alles echt zu erleben. dann wär das spieleuniversum perfekt



dann kommen manche Leute gar nicht mehr vom PC weg... Ihr wisst ja: in Maßen geniesen, und so...

Echt ne blöde Idee. WoW kann so bleiben wie es ist! So hat es schon genug Suchtpotenzial...


----------



## Larandera (18. Januar 2009)

hm..wer WoW so erleben will( selbst die figur sein und alles erleben,spüren oder so) geht einfach mal raus...schnappt sich nen schwert und skillt man schwert skill...die komischen typen die dann meist auftauchen auf deren selbst gebastelten Ingi-Autos mit blau licht sind einfach die feindliche Fraktion...also immer feste draufhauen =)


ne im ernst....in 20-30 jahren denk ich mir gibt es das eh....wenn nicht schon früher...


----------



## talsimir (18. Januar 2009)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Ja WoW is 3D nur ich meine das man denkt das die Figur richtig da steht das man die Anfassen kann denke so wie in 3D Kinos



omg... da kann man auf Gedanken kommen... *hust* anfassen*hust* Nachtelfinnen*hust*...^^ Naja jedem wie ers will Oo...


----------



## demoscha (18. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Elsa-3D-Revelator-Brill...bayphotohosting

die brille hier gibts schon seit ca 4 jahren. funktioniert super.
gibt da so nen spruch, der mir gleich eingefallen ist, als ich ich den tread gelesen habe:"wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten."
man könnte auch sagen: "wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach die finger stillhalten und seine geistigen ergüsse nicht gleich in irend welche foren schreiben"

das is warscheinlich aber einfach nur, weil wow einfach zu einfach ist, und wirklich jeder in der lage ist wow zu spielen. easy to lern nennt man das, glaube ich.
das senkt den durchschnitts iq der wowler deutlich. was man an diesem tread  mal wieder sehr gut sieht.  alleine die auswahlmöglichkeiten  in der abstimmung sind  schon so ........ . das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein.

schönen gruß. 

demoscha


----------



## Thrungal (18. Januar 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> omg... da kann man auf Gedanken kommen... *hust* anfassen*hust* Nachtelfinnen*hust*...^^ Naja jedem wie ers will Oo...




So schauts aus.... wer im RL net anfassen darf....


----------



## neo1986 (18. Januar 2009)

Preform schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Schwachsinn". Nur weil DU von der Technik nicht überzeugt bist, musst du es noch lange nicht gleich derart abtun. Und was hat das Thema jetzt mit der Wii zu tun? Btw gibts das auch schon!



Ich finde es schwachsin MEINE MEINUNG!!! (kennste sowas?)


----------



## Rollfl (20. Januar 2009)

-->leider<-- ist die technik noch nicht sehr ausgereift..

mal schan wie sich das entwikelt
(infos auch im aktuellen buffed-cast)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> ich finde die idee gut ,so realisierbar in 10-15 jahren ....
> aber negativ wäre :
> entwicklungskosten ...und wenn das fertig ist ...wie willst du das bedienen ....mit enr brille siehst alles ,aber dann brauchst son anzug der die bewegungen ingame nachmacht die du im rl machst oder so ^^....
> 
> ...


stell dir mal son fettes kind vor das nen schurken spielt das muss sich dann bewegen geil wenn der schurke dem boss nimmer hinterher komm XD


----------



## mister.G (20. Januar 2009)

Jetzt mal abgesehen von der Sache mit der 3D-Brille. Wurde nicht mal gesagt, das einige Teile von der Welt nicht 3D sind, wodurch auch der Einsatz von Flugmounts in der alten Welt nicht möglich ist?


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Januar 2009)

Rollfl schrieb:


> -->leider<-- ist die technik noch nicht sehr ausgereift..
> 
> mal schan wie sich das entwikelt
> (infos auch im aktuellen buffed-cast)
> ...



An der Technik wird schon seit der Zeit der Spieleautomaten (80er/90er) gearbeitet. Die größten Probleme damals waren die miserable 3D-Darstellung (wenn überhaupt) und die unzureichende Bildwiederholung der Brillen, was nach kurzer Zeit zu einem netten Übelkeitseffekt führt(e).

Ich persönlich habe die neueste Generation noch nicht getestet...aber solangsam sollten sie es doch mal im Griff haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (20. Januar 2009)

@Brisk: Wenn du bei der GC in Leipzig warst, dann wüsstest du das es was besseres gibt. Zur Zeit wird ein Gerät entwickelt, welches an der Schläfe befestigt wird womit man über Gedanken steuern kann. Man konnte es bereits austesten und sich Beispielsweise in Shootern bewegen. Nur noch nicht Zielen und Schießen.

Mfg René


----------



## Nehar (20. Januar 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Alles klar....WoW in 3D, damit das RL gänzlich überflüssig wird und man total am Rad dreht? Nein, Danke.
> Kann es mit gut vorstellen, dass dann einer irgendwann mit seinem Katana Amok läuft, weil er denkt das er Trashmobs sieht und denkt er müsse sie farmen. Nene du, lass ma stecken.




ich glaub das ist die dümmste Argumentation die ich heute zu etwas lesen durfte... naja, hab mich heute aber auch aus den Obama Diskussionen rausgehalten (:


Zu deinem dummen Post:


Hi @Wii: Es gibt durchaus solche Waffenvorrichtungen für die Wii womit du dann CoD oder Red Steel spielen kannst. Ist doch auch schon schuss training. Dazu noch mit Heimkino und bald läuft jemand mit wii amok! omg rette sich wer kann! Zestört die wiis, kauft euch die xbox!


Allgemein stört ihr ganzen wnnbe RL checker hier ein bissl den Diskussionsfluss... Ihr labert müll, ich sehe mich dann in der Verantwortung diesen Müll zu kontern unsoweiter. Das ganze erhöht doch nur den Spielspaß. Rennt ihr halt in eueren coolen Ed Hardy shirts rum, nach einem nervigen Tag macht es durchaus Spaß mal abzuschalten und zu zocken.


----------



## Vafanculo (20. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich finde die idee schwachsinn. Ich will spielen ganz normal auf nem Bildschirn und nicht mit irgenteinem Schnick schnack. Am ende giebts WOW noch für die Wii. Oh gott!




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jkX1oQsvNe0


Mich würds reizen Shooter zum anfassen zu zocken aber so wow ne danke


----------



## biene maya (2. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,

Hab mal das neue 3d Spielzeug von xxx ausprobiert. 
Also funktioniert prächtig, auch der 3d Effekt is genial.Kopfschmerzen bekommt man keine davon.
Einziges Problem sind die Aktionsleisten, da müsste Blizzard noch nachbessern,dann wär´s ein Hit.
Hätte nicht gedacht,daß der 3d Effekt so gut rüberkommt, aber Respekt vor xxx und natürlich Blizzard - weiter so^^


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Hab mal das neue 3d Spielzeug von xxx ausprobiert.
> Also funktioniert prächtig, auch der 3d Effekt is genial.Kopfschmerzen bekommt man keine davon.
> ...


wer ist xxx?
und was kostet der ganze spaß?


----------



## biene maya (2. Mai 2009)

xxx ist ein ganz großer Grafikchiphersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

biene schrieb:


> xxx ist ein ganz großer Grafikchiphersteller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub nicht, ob der rauskommt wenn ich das mal google *hust*
und was kostet das?


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Bevor sie die Grafik verbessern
würde ich sagen sie sollten die Performance
verbessern die ist nämlich echt scheiße.

Außerdem kann ich WoW gerade noch
auf low zocken mit meinem Schrottpc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 50Cent200 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon geschrieben wurde, da ich gerade nicht so viel Zeit habe, aber auf der Cebit wurde das Konzept von Nvidia vorgestellt, da konnte man sich WoW in 3D angucken, mit einer solchen Brille! Sah auch gar nicht so schlecht aus ;P


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

Kathar1802 schrieb:


> Need bessere Grafik in Wow mir egal ob das Game dann 50 Gb meiner Festplatte braucht.
> 
> leben ja nichtmehr im Zeitalter der 80Gb Festplatten xD



doch... ich hab nur 30gb^^


----------



## Error2000 (2. Mai 2009)

Wäre schon richtig cool. Ja ^^


----------



## 1234black (2. Mai 2009)

Aha naja is deine Meinung mir ist das egal^^


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2009)

http://wazabee.net/de/node/296



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hatten wir im buffed-Magazin schon im Test. Leider ist er im Desktop-Modus unscharf und hat Probleme mit SChriftartendarstellung durch die Darstellungstechnik. Aber der 3D-Effekt ist lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimmeyMV (2. Mai 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Ich denke der TE meint mit 3D Brille un' so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geil 4 möglichkeiten und 2 antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2. du wohl allgemein bessere grafik meinst und ich keine 30 gb speicher an wow verbrauchen will, die aktuellen 12 reichen


 
15 GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mintilol (2. Mai 2009)

Wisst Ihr alle nicht was 3D ist ?

Der TE meint mit 3D Brille ! 
Anfassen wäre 4D ...


----------



## Psychonightelf (2. Mai 2009)

Gibts bereits, kannst mit ner N-Videa 3D Brille spielen! Viel spaß auch dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werdli2 (2. Mai 2009)

Ne soll schon so bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (2. Mai 2009)

Also das Ding ist von Nvidia und heißt Geforce 3d Vision und wenn man´s im WoW Interface unter Grafik Stereo richtig einstellt, zusätzlich die Aktionsleisten mit Alt-Y ausblendet
sieht das ganze hammer geil aus.Benötigt wird allerdings ein Bildschirm mit entsprechend hoher Bildwiederholrate.
Der empfohlene Bildschirm von Samsung ( Sync-Master 2233-22 Zoll) ist leider ein bisschen klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Die Brille ist glaub ich seit letzter Woche im deutschen Handel erhältlich.
Nachteilig ist noch,daß das Bild etwas dunkler wird und nur eine Auflösung von 1680*1050 möglich ist.
Offensichtlich unterstützt noch keine Grafikkarte 120Hz bei 1920er Auflösung.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Offensichtlich unterstützt noch keine Grafikkarte 120Hz bei 1920er Auflösung.


Das ist nicht das Problem, aber aktuell gibt es vielleicht nur zwei, drei LCD/TFT-Monitore die über 100Hz kommen.

Aber davon mal abgesehen ist es eh nicht empfehlenswert mit so eine Brille längere Zeit zu spielen, wenn man nicht jedes mal einen Kopf wie eine Eckkneipe bekommen will^^


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Mai 2009)

Mintilol schrieb:


> Anfassen wäre 4D ...



Öh, Neeee...

4D wäre, wenn du beim Spielen die Zeit vorwärts und rückwärts drehen könntest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (2. Mai 2009)

Falsch es gibt schon einige Bildschirme (CRT,LCD,LED) ,welche sogar über 120 Hz kommen, aber keine Grafikkarte bei Full HD.
Kopfschmerzen bekommt man davon auch nicht (wieso auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Falsch es gibt schon einige Bildschirme (CRT,LCD,LED) ,welche sogar über 120 Hz kommen, aber keine Grafikkarte bei Full HD.
> Kopfschmerzen bekommt man davon auch nicht (wieso auch
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist falsch? Wenn ich schreibe "über 100Hz" dann schliesst das für dich 120Hz und mehr nicht ein? Tatsache ist, es gibt nur eine Hand voll solcher Monitore.
Die CRT´s kommen schon sehr lange auf 120 oder mehr Hz, aber dafür schaffen sie auch kein FullHD. Habe ich jedenfalls noch nie gesehen. Und wenn, dann gibts die eh nicht mehr zu kaufen bzw. will keiner sich sowas noch hinstellen. Und FullHD spielen eh nur die wenigsten. Standard ist heute 1280x 1024 oder 1680x 1050.
Und hast du schon mal so eine 3D-Brille aufgehabt bzw. kennst du die Technik? Auf der Brille wird die Hz-Zahl durch zwei geteilt, also links und rechts. Bei 120Hz hast du auf jeder Seite nur 60Hz und da flimmern die Brillen, was recht schnell Kopfschmerzen verursacht. Hier werden also schon wenigstens 150Hz (2x75Hz) von Nöten um einigermaßen ermüdungsfrei über längere Zeit damit zu zocken. Optimal wäre natürlich noch etwas mehr. Ich habe so ein Ding vor 10 Jahren schon mal gehabt und bis heute hat sich an der Technik nicht wirklich was geändert.


----------



## Alohajoe (2. Mai 2009)

Falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde:
http://www.nvidia.de/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_Main_de.html


Passend dazu folgende News: http://www.openpr.de/news/305329/NVIDIA-Ge...edia-Markt.html


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Ja kenne ich. Aber wie gesagt die Brille ist mehr ein nettes Gimmik. Ernsthaft zocken kann man mit sowas eh nicht.


----------



## Breakyou9 (2. Mai 2009)

es gibt so viele sachen an denen Blizzard arbeiten könnten..und sie arbeiten daran, WoW in 3D zu spielen?
wer braucht sowas..?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Was hat das mit Blizzard zu tun?


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein,dass ihr ein anderes Wow spielt als ich? Also mein Wow ist 3D, ich glaub was ihr meint ist 4D (sowas mit 3D brillen und anfassen)


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Du liest die Posts auch nicht bevor du was schreibst oder?


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Du liest die Posts auch nicht bevor du was schreibst oder?



Ne, Wenn es mehr als 2 Seiten sind, dann nicht


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Das dachte ich mir...


----------



## LoddaOnArea52 (2. Mai 2009)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich habe mal eine Frage...
> 
> Würdet ihr nicht auch Geil finden wenn man WoW in 3D Spielen könnte?
> 
> ...



Stellt euch das mal aus Sicht eines Tanks vor , wenn man vor Riesen wie Ragnaros steht xD
Immer feste druff xD


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2009)

naja die meisten posts sind eh nur OT über Gott&Welt (bei den meisten Threads jedenfalls)


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Was wieder beweist das du nichts liest. Der einzige der hier OT ist, bist du selber.



LoddaOnArea52 schrieb:


> Stellt euch das mal aus Sicht eines Tanks vor , wenn man vor Riesen wie Ragnaros steht xD
> Immer feste druff xD


Naja nicht wirklich. Dazu müsste man in die Ich-Perspektive wechseln, aber wer macht das schon? Die Brille macht nur bei Egoshootern oder ähnliches Sinn.


----------



## Maghar (2. Mai 2009)

okay... unglaubliche diskussion obs sinn macht oder nicht... 
aber stellt euch das ganze doch mal vor:
Kriegshymnenschlucht nachts um 4. einer gegen einen, beide haben sich noch nicht gesehen. auf der einen seite eine fiese gnomen-hexe, auf der anderen seite ein riesiger tauren-krieger. nu rennt die kleine hexe über die ebene und wundert sich wo der gegner rumlungert, dreht sich um und sieht als erstes das knie des tauren, schaut hoch in eine unglaublich große, lange und fies aussehende fresse des tauren. 
ich mein ich krieg sowieso immer nen krampf wenn die mistviecher auf mich zurennen. aber wenn die dann auch noch richtig dreidimensional ausmodeliert sind, so dass man das gefühl hat, da kommt wirklich so ein fleischberg angewalzt... da würde ich ja regelmässig schweissausbrüche kriegen.... ne danke ich verzichte auf sowas

auch wenn es sicherlich verlockend klingt  wenn man sich mal so die mangas von .hack anschaut... da iwrd ja grade auch diese thematik behandelt


----------



## Alohajoe (2. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja kenne ich. Aber wie gesagt die Brille ist mehr ein nettes Gimmik. Ernsthaft zocken kann man mit sowas eh nicht.


Ein Gimmick für 199 Euro? 

Naja, habe leider noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen sammeln können mit der 3D-Vision-Technik; sieht bestimmt interessant aus.
Aber Screenshots machen bringt ja leider nichts   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke mal, so richtiges echtes 3D, dass man quasi in das Spiel eintaucht, wird nicht möglich sein. Für Home PCs schon gleich gar nicht.



edit: gab ja mal diese VR-Helme (Virtual Reality); kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man da schon nach ner kurzen Zeit bekloppt von wird^^


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Mai 2009)

ehm  wow ist 3D bist dirsicher das du  wow meintest ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (2. Mai 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ehm  wow ist 3D bist dirsicher das du  wow meintest ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es geht nicht um 3D-Modelle im herkömmlichen Sinne, sondern den Effekt, wie sie 3D-Brillen mit diesen rot-grünen Gläsern erzeugen, so dass die Bilder richtig plastisch wirken.
Normale 3D-Spiele sind ja trotzdem flach, weil der Monitor nur zwei Dimensionen hat. Und diese Brillen versuchen halt die dritte (Tiefen)Ebene zu erzeugen.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

hmm ich hab noch nie so ne 3D brille aufgehabt ich kann mir ads gar nicht vorstellen wie es aussehen soll


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Mai 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> ich finde die idee gut ,so realisierbar in 10-15 jahren ....
> aber negativ wäre :
> entwicklungskosten ...und wenn das fertig ist ...wie willst du das bedienen ....mit enr brille siehst alles ,aber dann brauchst son anzug der die bewegungen ingame nachmacht die du im rl machst oder so ^^....
> 
> ...



Glaub nicht, dass das noch soo lange dauert. Guckt euch mal an, was der Typ hier mit einer Wii macht. Der schnallt sich den Controller auf den Kopf und sein Software-Programm errechnet ein Bild über drei Achsen. Verändert er also seine Position vor dem Bildschirm, dann wird die Perspektive auf dem Bildschirm angepasst. Auf diese Weise erzeugt der Typ eine extrem realistische Tiefenwirkung auf einem flachen Bildschirm. Und jetzt stellt euch mal diese Technik im Raid vor. Ihr dreht den Kopf/den Körper, um eure Blickwinkel und Positionen anzupassen und alles wird physikalisch korrekt wiedergegeben, ihr könnt durch eine simple Kopfbewegung um Ecken oder hinter den Tank gucken und die Übersicht behalten...stelle ich mir schon genial vor :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw

Phsikengines gibt's mitterlweile schon zu Hauf....sogar als Freeware. Und die Wii Technik ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Statt zwei Achsen wie bei einer Maus werden drei Achsen verwendet. Ich behaupte mal einfach, dass Spiele in "richtigem 3D" gar nicht soo weit entfernt sind ...


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hmm ich hab noch nie so ne 3D brille aufgehabt ich kann mir ads gar nicht vorstellen wie es aussehen soll


Naja ähnlich wie im 3D-Kino halt. Nur ist das für die Augen auf Dauer anstrengender, da du die Bilder ja sozusagen direkt vor der Nase hast.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja ähnlich wie im 3D-Kino halt. Nur ist das für die Augen auf Dauer anstrengender, da du die Bilder ja sozusagen direkt vor der Nase hast.



Ich war auch noch nie im 3D kino ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Achso^^ Naja grob erklärt funktioniert das so, das die Bilder auf beide Augen zeitversetzt treffen, ka wieviel vielleicht 1/1000 sek. dadurch wird der 3D-Effekt erzeugt. Man nimmt dann also Bilder dreidimensional wahr.


----------



## biene maya (4. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und hast du schon mal so eine 3D-Brille aufgehabt bzw. kennst du die Technik? Auf der Brille wird die Hz-Zahl durch zwei geteilt, also links und rechts. Bei 120Hz hast du auf jeder Seite nur 60Hz und da flimmern die Brillen, was recht schnell Kopfschmerzen verursacht. Hier werden also schon wenigstens 150Hz (2x75Hz) von Nöten um einigermaßen ermüdungsfrei über längere Zeit damit zu zocken. Optimal wäre natürlich noch etwas mehr. Ich habe so ein Ding vor 10 Jahren schon mal gehabt und bis heute hat sich an der Technik nicht wirklich was geändert.



Also hab mir die Geforce 3d Vision (lcd mit 120Hz nötig) jetzt angeschafft und muss sagen der stereoskopische Effekt ist genial.Flimmern tut da auch nix (ein lcd flimmert nicht bei 60Hz.Schau mal auf deinen lcd,der läuft wahrscheinlich auch mit 60Hz).
Einzig der cd auf den Aktionsleisten wird nicht richtig dargestellt.
Wenn du die Relevator Brille meinst,die hab ich auch gehabt,kann mich aber an einen derartigen Effekt nicht erinnern.


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Mai 2009)

so halt richtig 3D wie mit den brillen das wäre endgeil^^


----------



## T2roon (5. Mai 2009)

ne lieber nicht, da man die Realitätsverluste bekommen kann, selbst jetzt so wie es ist besteht die Gefahr


----------



## LordofFrog (5. Mai 2009)

auf der GC 2008 konnte man BF2 und Comic Heroes in 3D an so einem speziellen LCD spielen glaube sogar ohne brille, und der typ sagte mir, dass man eine Nvidia karte und halt so einen Monitor für 600 € braucht. daneben war eine liste mit spielen, die das unterstützen und wow stand auch drauf, hatten sie aber leider net da. außerdem braucht man eine eigens dafür programmierte software, aber das was ich gesehen habe sah schon geil aus.

und nach 10 min hatte ich noch keine Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## hey dude (5. Mai 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Das sind 4 Auswahlmöglichkeiten, und 2 Antworten



/sign-O-matico


----------



## Liberiana (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Kann es sein,dass ihr ein anderes Wow spielt als ich? Also mein Wow ist 3D, ich glaub was ihr meint ist 4D (sowas mit 3D brillen und anfassen)



Genau, 3D-Brillen sind dazu da, um etwas in 4D darzustellen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (6. Mai 2009)

Bis jetzt sind mir nur zwei Schwachstellen der Geforce 3d Vision in Kombination mit WoW aufgefallen:
1)Der cd auf den Aktionsleisten ist nicht richtig zu erkennen.
2)Wenn man die Brille auf hat erkennt man rechts und links von Objekten die Konturen der Ursprungsbilder für das rechte und linke Auge (zwar nur schwach aber doch störend).
Richtig im WoW Interface eingestellt (Tiefeneffekt und Tiefenstärke) ergibt sich allerdings ein doch recht überraschender stereoskopischer Effekt.
Werde heute mal längere Instanzen damit versuchen und schaun ob`s Kopfschmerzen verursacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps.:Am meisten nervt der kleine 22 Zoll Lcd


----------



## Hautbaer (6. Mai 2009)

kein Bedarf!


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. Oktober 2010)

Btw. kann man WoW jetzt mit ner 3D-Brille spielen, einzige Vorraussetzungen sind eine halbwegs aktuelle Nvidia-Grafikkarte und eine 3D-Brille aus der TV-Zeitung.

Wenn beides vorhanden ist, muss man in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung den 3D-Modus aktivieren, auswählen das man nur ne 3D-Brille hat und dann willkommen in der 3D-Welt von vielen Spielen, nicht nur WoW. Schaut es euch an, der Aufwand ist minimal aber der Spaß riesig.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Oktober 2010)

1. Ist es mitlerweile möglich die meißten neueren Spiele mit einer 3D-Brille zu spielen.

2. Das sieht 1. richtig gut aus, und 2. ist es ein komplett neues Spielgefühl

3. Glaub ich haben die meißten das System der 3D-Brille nicht verstanden. Du kannst dir nicht einfach ne nvidia Grafik-Karte kaufen und ne 3D-Brille aus der Fernsehzeitung nehmen.
Es wird eine sogenannte Schutter-Brille benötigt, die die Bilder korrekt in 3D-Darstellt, da die Grafik-Karten nicht mit dem Rot/grün-3D-Effekt arbeiten.

4. Kostet umrüsten auf 3D (sofern man keine aktuellere nvidia Graka hat) ein wenig geld
--> Graka: ab 150 Euro
--> Bildschirm: glaub um die 232 Euro bei nicht namenhaften Herstellen
--> Shutter-Brille: auch circa 150 Euro

==> Gesamtkosten liegen also bei ~530 Euro

5. Das Spielgefühl ist der Wahnsinn. Es ist nicht nur bei Shootern und ähnlichen Spielen gut, sondern auf bei MMO's und Strategiespielen. Ein Freund von mir besitzt das komplette System und WoW, Starcraft und R.U.S.E sehen richtig naise aus. 

6. Vergleichbar ist das ganze in etwa mit Avatar in 3D (wer den Kinofilm halt in 3D geguckt hat weiß was ich meine).

Das wars erstmal ^^

So Long...


----------



## Kerástin (5. Oktober 2010)

Also Leute ich spiele schon seit 2 Monaten WOW in 3D mit Brille und es ist das geilste Gefühl!

3D fähige Karte von nVidia kaufen 3D Anwendung runterladen einstellen und los gehts! Bei Fragen /w me :-)


----------



## glinse (5. Oktober 2010)

Wer sich Gedanken macht sich ne 3D-Brille zu holen, sollte nicht vergessen sich einen 120Hz Monitor zu kaufen.
3D braucht diese Hz-Zahlen weil es sonst nicht funktioniert.
Das Game in 3D macht aber dann nur auf einer Full-HD Auflösung Spaß, alles was drunter liegt sieht nicht so gut aus.

Habe bei einem Kumpel mal in 3D gezockt und es macht schon iwie Spaß, allerdings hatte der nen 107cm 3D TV.


So jetzt hab ich auch meinen Senf dazugegeben ^^.


Greetz


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. Oktober 2010)

glinse schrieb:


> Wer sich Gedanken macht sich ne 3D-Brille zu holen, sollte nicht vergessen sich einen 120Hz Monitor zu kaufen.
> 3D braucht diese Hz-Zahlen weil es sonst nicht funktioniert.
> Das Game in 3D macht aber dann nur auf einer Full-HD Auflösung Spaß, alles was drunter liegt sieht nicht so gut aus.
> 
> ...



Das mag vielleicht optimal sein, aber absolut nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Wie gesagt einfache 3D-Brille und Nvidia-Graka reicht aus um 3D zu spielen, ohne weiter Geld zu investieren.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Oktober 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht optimal sein, aber absolut nicht unbedingt notwendig.
> 
> Wie gesagt einfache 3D-Brille und Nvidia-Graka reicht aus um 3D zu spielen, ohne weiter Geld zu investieren.




Würde mich wundern?!

Die Graka's stellen das Bild ja nicht im rot/grün Kontrast da. Also muss schon eine Shutter-Brille her und die kostet auch ~150 Euronen


----------



## Minorjiel (5. Oktober 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2. du wohl allgemein bessere grafik meinst und ich keine 30 gb speicher an wow verbrauchen will, die aktuellen 12 reichen



Wieso eigentlich nicht? Bei einer 2000 GB-Platte, die es mittlerweile für unter 100,- EURO gibt, spielen 30 GB doch keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Varagon (5. Oktober 2010)

Komisch bei mir sieht WoW wie die classic Variante von Prince of Persia aus *g Sidescrollactionadventure 

Aber mal BTT:

Ich bin froh das ich nichts im Gesicht tragen muss um WoW zu spielen, ich empfinde die Brillen als Nervkram *g


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Oktober 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Aber mal BTT:
> 
> Ich bin froh das ich nichts im Gesicht tragen muss um WoW zu spielen, ich empfinde die Brillen als Nervkram *g




Das mag ja jeder selber Entscheiden


----------



## juri94 (5. Oktober 2010)

Also zum questen wäre das sicher cool aber ich glaube beim raiden störts


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ne Liste aller PC-Games die man in 3D zocken kann atm http://www.nvidia.de...d-games-de.html


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht funktioniert ja auch das hier:

http://sto.buffed.de/board/threads/14099-STO-jetzt-in-3D-Spielen?p=143764#post143764

(Noch nicht getestet).


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Oktober 2010)

nVidia Grafikkarten können zur Zeit 2 Arten von 3D darstellen!

Da wäre das 3D Vision:

Dafür braucht man einen 3D-fähigen Monitor (120 Hz) und eine Shutterbrille, vorzugsweise die von nVidia.

Und dann gibt es noch das 3D Discover:

Dafür braucht man einfach eine dieser alten 3D-Brillen mit blauem und rotem Glas (Kosten: 1-2&#8364. Der Treiber rechnet dann aus dem normalen bild ein anaglyphes 3D-Bild.

In jedem Fall wird eine nVidia-Grafikkarte benötigt und alle Spiele, die mit der einen Version des 3D-Gamings gespielt werden können, funktionieren auch mit der anderen.


----------



## Diclonii (5. Oktober 2010)

Yea nettes nice to have feature, wers braucht...
Ich empfinde das eher störend permanent ne 3D Brille zu tragen.


----------



## Diclonii (5. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vielleicht funktioniert ja auch das hier:
> 
> http://sto.buffed.de...3764#post143764
> 
> (Noch nicht getestet).



Funktioniert, schon bei nem Freund CoD MW und diverse andere Spiele damit getestet, der 3D Effekt ist aber nicht so überragend, wobei 2 andere Personen den Effekt stärker erfasst haben :/ liegt vllt. daran das mein linkes Auge fürn A-A ist.


----------



## hexxhexx (5. Oktober 2010)

3D geht ja noch... 4D wäre viel schlimmer:
Ich steh als kleiner Gnom im Raid hinter einem Draenai-Popo

aber im Ernst:
Ich glaube, dass ein wesentlicher Effekt durch die Größe des Monitors verloren geht. wird nie ein Vergleich mit Kino sein.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Oktober 2010)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> aber im Ernst:
> Ich glaube, dass ein wesentlicher Effekt durch die Größe des Monitors verloren geht. wird nie ein Vergleich mit Kino sein.



just try it 

wenn du eine nVidia-Karte hast, kannst du ja mit 3D Vision Discover mit minimalen Einstiegskosten (1-2€ für die Brille) 3D mal antesten.
Und ich finde den Effekt doch ganz nett.


----------



## schmetti (5. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Geht seit Patch 3.0.8 mit einer  NVIDIA 3D-Brille. [/font]


----------



## Kerástin (5. Oktober 2010)

<<<NoGo>>> ich muss dir leider unrecht geben eine nVidia stellt sehr wohl grün/rot spiele ohne großen schnick schnack 3D, herkömmliche 3D Brille. Hab allerdings auch ein 24" Full HD Monitor von Samsung. Und es funzt einwandfrei!!


----------



## Mayestic (5. Oktober 2010)

Generell gesagt wäre ein WoW mit 3D Brille schon nett aber das gibts ja schon. Iwo waren hier mal Videos die einem zeigten wie das geht. 
Für mich auf Grund der Kosten aber undenkbar. Vielleicht in 5 Jahren wenn mein TFT den Geist aufgibt und die Technik bezahlbarer ist. 
Weil extra nur um 3D zu sehn geb ich kein Geld aus.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Oktober 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Generell gesagt wäre ein WoW mit 3D Brille schon nett aber das gibts ja schon. Iwo waren hier mal Videos die einem zeigten wie das geht.
> Für mich auf Grund der Kosten aber undenkbar. Vielleicht in 5 Jahren wenn mein TFT den Geist aufgibt und die Technik bezahlbarer ist.
> Weil extra nur um 3D zu sehn geb ich kein Geld aus.



wie ich schon öfter hier auf dieser seite geschrieben hab, gibt es mit 3D Vision Discover einen sehr günstigen Einstieg. Du brauchst nur eine anaglyphe Brille (1-2€).


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2010)

Btw. der 3D-Kram ist vollkommen überbewertet. Ich meide den Krempel auch im Kino.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Oktober 2010)

Kerástin schrieb:


> <<<NoGo>>> ich muss dir leider unrecht geben eine nVidia stellt sehr wohl grün/rot spiele ohne großen schnick schnack 3D, herkömmliche 3D Brille. Hab allerdings auch ein 24" Full HD Monitor von Samsung. Und es funzt einwandfrei!!



Hmm das wusste ich nicht 
Aber wenn ich mir 3D hole, dann das mit der Shutter-Brille.

Denke das das besser aussieht


----------



## Farrwe (5. Oktober 2010)

bei unserem media markt stand mal ein stand wo das 3d vorgestellt wurde , auf fernseher, computer in bildbearbeitung und ps3. 

auf den rechner hatten sie wow laufen wo man dann mit brille 3d spielen konnte mit brille und 3d-fähigen monitor.

solange man nicht kämpfen mußte war das alles recht schön, aber in einen kampf den curser richtig zu platziehren war zum beispiel schrecklich man klickte immer hinter den mob, ging echt nur mit der tab taste.


----------



## ZarDocKs (5. Oktober 2010)

Mit ner guten nvidia Grafikkarte, ner Brille und nem Bildschirm kann man so ziemlich jedes Spiel in 3D zocken!^^


----------



## MCBBOYIV (5. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt ne Möglichkeit für jeden Spieler spiele in 3D zu spielen für nur 7 Euro



Als erstes braucht ihr dieses Kostenlose Programm.
Spiele in Kino-3D spielen Setup-Program
*
Unten im Anhang*

Und eine Handelsübliche Red/Cyan-Brille die gibt es für 7 Euro bei der Apotheke.

Beendet vorerst alle 3D Anwendungen (WoW)
danach installiert das Programm *"Full-Installation"*
Danach startet das Programm

Das Programm fragt nun ob ihr den Stereo Status (Kino-3D) 

1. Enable Stereo - Immer an.
2. Enable Stereo by Hot-Key - Per Tastenkürzel De/-Aktevieren
3. Disable Stereo - Immer aus.


Dan wen ihr das entschieden habt wehlt ihr unten bei OutPut im linken PopUp-Menü

*Anaglyph (free)* aus und im rechten PopUp-Menü *Red/Cyan*

Ihr habt nun immer unten rechts in der TaskSymbolLeiste ein neues Symbol von dem Programm
wo ihr immer wahlweise Kino-3D An machen könnt oder Aus.

Nun mit rechts klicken auswählen und das Pop-Up-Menü öffnet sich bitte wählt nun Enable Stereo aus
und Startet euer Spiel.

So bald ihr es gestartet habt fällt euch auf das dort eine RoteInfo steht
Drückt dort "N" und setzt nun eure 3D Brille auf.

wen ihr den 3D effekt seht drück "Y"
Danach zwei mal "N"

Nun sollt ihr mit + und - die Stärke des 3D-Kinoeffekts einstellen,
am besten so das es nicht verschwommen ist.

das könnt ihr auch jederzeit im laufendem spiel mit + und - einstellen.

Danach drückt ihr Shift+* (* vom Ziffernblock neben dem - und über der 9).
So könnt ihr auch jederzeit fals das menü noch mal kommt schließen.

Nun habt ihr jede 3D anwendung in einem 3D-Kino und es lässt sich sehen.
Ich finde man muss keine 200 teure Brille kaufen und nen 400 euro teuren bildschirm um in diesen genuss zu kommen!

wer fragen hat stehe natürlich zu verfügung^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Möglichkeit für jeden Spieler spiele in 3D zu spielen für nur 7 Euro



In dem Beispiel aus meinem Link kostets max. 3 Euro


----------



## MCBBOYIV (5. Oktober 2010)

ob ich jetzt 3 euro zahl und 3 euro versand oder heut abend direkt zur apotheke und gleich los legen kann kommts glaub nimmer drauf an^^


----------



## Dabow (5. Oktober 2010)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Ja WoW is 3D nur ich meine das man denkt das die Figur richtig da steht das man die Anfassen kann denke so wie in 3D Kinos



was du meinst nennt sich 4D




Kronas schrieb:


> 2. du wohl allgemein bessere grafik meinst und ich keine 30 gb speicher an wow verbrauchen will, die aktuellen 12 reichen


Mein WoW Ordner umfasst eine Größe von 37 GB


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe denn *3D* wahn der letzten wochen und monate eh nicht 3D gibt es schon seit Jahren, *Des weiteren ist wow 3D*. Ich weiss aber das du darauf anspielst das du es so haben möchtest das man Denkt man ist direckt im Spiel und da muss ich sagen es währe schon cool, aber ich sehe darin auch eine riesen Gefahr. Es gibt jetzt schon leute dennen es schwer fällt zwischen der Realen Welt und der Spiel Welt zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Arosk (5. Oktober 2010)

Wem denn?


----------



## MCBBOYIV (5. Oktober 2010)

@ Dabo 4D ist was ganz anderes das ist das wen z.b. Im film es schneit das von oben schnee runter kommt oder bei einer szene wo ein surfer surft das du wasser abbekommst das ist 4D
was aber hier grad gemeint ist ist das bekannte Kino3D 

Es gibt viele methoden das in einem Stereo 3D da zu stellen z.b. mit dem shutter verfahren der ziemlich teuer ist oder mit der bekanntesten red/canyn brille siehe dazu meinen post 

Hier die anleitung wie man mit nur 7 Euro für die Red/Canyn Brille und dem Programm spiele in Kino3D Spielen kann
spiele in 3DKino Spielen

Und das dein WoW Ordner so groß ist liegt daran warscheinlich das du alle gedowloadten Updates noch drin hast (kann man löschen) mein WoW hat 18GB


----------



## Xartoss (5. Oktober 2010)

habs getestet ...

mit der nvida brille und aufm 180er plasma ...

efekte kommen gut rüber , aber insgesammt nicht so mein ding ...


----------



## Kankru (5. Oktober 2010)

Windows 7 und Vista Nutzer, die eine G-Force Grafikkarte haben brauchen kein extraprogramm, sondern nur den neusten Treiber, dort kann man in den Einstellungen Stereoskopisches Bild einstellen!
Sollte dies bei manchen nicht funktionieren, so muss man nur das Spiel im Vollbild spielen nicht im maximierten Fenstermodus!


----------



## Redday (5. Oktober 2010)

wenn du wow mit 3D-brille rausbringst (als richtiges cyberspace-erlebnis) gibts pro woche 100 todesopfer, die an unterernährung und dehydrierung sterben.
hunderttausende werden aus der welt of warcraft nicht mehr in die reale welt zurückkehren wollen.

glaub ich, dass das irgendwann mal kommt?
ja.

würd ichs trotzdem wollen?
klar!


----------



## MCBBOYIV (5. Oktober 2010)

Tja nicht jeder hat Vista oder win7 genauso wie ne G-Force karte mit der erklärten erklärung und programm kannst du es auch auf anderen betriebssystemen und anderen Karten machen


----------



## Tschinkn (5. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> In dem Beispiel aus meinem Link kostets max. 3 Euro



Er kauft die aber auch 


> für 7 Euro *bei *der Apotheke


(sic!)
und schneidet sich nicht eine aus einer sog. Computerzeitung für 3 Euro raus.


----------



## Bighorn (5. Oktober 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> was du meinst nennt sich 4D




Wie du es drehst und wendest, es bleibt 3D.
für die vierte Dimension konsultiere bitte einen Physikprof. deiner Wahl 



3D gab es schon vor vielen, vielen Jahren mit der 3D-Brille von Elsa. Damals wie heute braucht man einen Monitor der mindestens 120Hz unterstützt. 
Und nein es hat nichts mit den Fps des Spiels zu tun. Anstat sich seine Hardware aus den USA importiren zu lassen sollte man sich auf deutsch informieren 

Von einem anderen Hersteller wurde eine andere Technik verkauft. Das war dann ein ganzer Helm. Vor den Augen befanden sich 2 kleine Displays. 
Auf einer Messe in den USA konnte man das ganze mal testen. Dazu wurde man in einen 3D Silmulator gegurtet und konnte sich mit einem Syberhandschuh als Steuerung in 3D "bewegen".



Das Bild an sich sieht in 3D genial aus. Kommen dann Zauber in ner Ini oder gar Raid dazu wirds echt heftig. Hier ist dann die Warnung vor Epilepsie nicht ohne Grund.
Inventar, Questtexte und ähnliches stören das Bild etwas, sie sind mangels 3D Informationen verschwommen und wirken wie aufgepappt. 
Fliegen in 3D ist allerdings so ziemlich das coolste das ingame geboten wird.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (5. Oktober 2010)

Und wie oben von mir genannt gibt es eine möglichkeit für 7 euro oder weniger und ohne 120Hz bildschirm in diesem genuss zu kommen...


----------



## Moneysmells (5. Oktober 2010)

wtf was für Kommentare.


----------

